# Bone In Prime Rib off the Rotisserie ** Pix **



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wanted to post up some pix of tonights dinner. Got a new gas grill ( thanks for the grill info Cigartxan) with a rotissery unit and after trying a whole chicken a day or so ago and not messing that up I went with a 2 bone prime rib roast tonight to celebrate my last day of teaching before the summer break. These turned out better than ANY PR I have ever had anywhere. 

Dinner included: 
2 bone prime rib rack 
2 potatoes also cooked on the spit 
1 Texas 1015 Onion 
2 Corn on the Cobs 
1 1998 Punch Punch Cigar and a few Skinny Dip Beers ;p)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You are making me very hungry !

Boy, those steaks look good.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Why? Why must you torture us so?

Looks excellent!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Mikes said:


> Just wanted to post up some pix of tonights dinner. Got a new gas grill ( thanks for the grill info Cigartxan) with a rotissery unit and after trying a whole chicken a day or so ago and not messing that up I went with a 2 bone prime rib roast tonight to celebrate my last day of teaching before the summer break. These turned out better than ANY PR I have ever had anywhere.
> 
> Dinner included:
> 2 bone prime rib rack
> ...


I'm looking at the potatoes and all I see is a 165 RG and plume.

The prime rib looks mighty nice too.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

and here i sit in front of the computer with a heated up bowl of leftover spaghetti....


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

That is very nicely done. The last Prime Rib was with Hollywood. Damn that thing was huge and tasty. I may have to borrow my friends rotisserie and give it a go.

T


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

looks good, but I like mine just a little bit more rare.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Man you really suck..Now I gotta go take the Wife out for dinner cuz I wanna eat now...:r


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok , so where is the pic of the cigar ? Oh yeah , I see a prime rib in my future now . Looks great , hope it was as good as it looks .


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I knew I smells something good cooking 


And did you ever meet shop at Henry's butcher block before he shut down?

Stacey


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Man that looks friggin' delicious! Real nice, ain't nothin' like a good piece of prime rib...Well Done!!

ATL


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I love me some prime rib and those look mighty tasty. How long did you leave them on?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Did you cook that on the rotisserie or standing? That's what I ate yesterday too and I am full just looking at your picture...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Did you cook that on the rotisserie or standing? That's what I ate yesterday too and I am full just looking at your picture...


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Did you cook that on the rotisserie or standing? That's what I ate yesterday too and I am full just looking at your picture...


rotisserie )

Gotta love the New Grill


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

ky toker said:


> I love me some prime rib and those look mighty tasty. How long did you leave them on?


I think about 2 hrs. I pulled it at an internal temp @ 140 and let it rest for 10 min.


----------

